# Vimy Ridge Farm, Kinoulton, Nottinghamshire



## ajarb (Sep 17, 2010)

Vimy Ridge is a derelict farm located to the North East of Kinoulton in Nottinghamshire. The access road to the farm crosses the Grantham Canal towpath and at this intersection there is a notices board stating “The original avenue of 184 Lombardy poplar trees were planted by Sir William Jesse Hind and dedicated to the memory of his son Lt. Francis Montagu Hind who was killed in action at the Battle of the Somme on 27th September 1916.” The original avenue of trees was felled about ten years ago due to health and safety fears. At the end of the access road is a cluster of derelict farm buildings known as Vimy Ridge Farm, previously (Pasture Hill Farm) which was renamed by Sir Jesse after he purchased the property in 1919. The farm was used to train ex-servicemen in agriculture after their return from the war and later to train orphan boys to help them find employment. In the woods above the farm is a further large building. Which look as though it would once have been housing for either the servicemen or orphans. This was abandoned first when the farm ceased taking in orphans and the main farm complex was then tenanted out for a number of year before finally being abandoned in the 1980’s and left to rot. The house part of the farm was partially torched some years later. I first visited Vimy Ridge in 2001 and I have seen it deteriorate considerably since then. (I remember walking around an upstairs floor at that point). Now (Summer 2010) there really isn’t much that hasn’t either fallen down or been trashed. Anyway on with the photos. 

The main hay barn






On the floor of the barn, (there were hundreds of little bits like this littering the place)





On of the "side barns" looked like some sort of animals had been kept there, this still had a roof the first time I visited.













At the back of the barn were a number of rooms and a staircase





















From the top of the stairs this was where the floor was that I walked accross the first time I visited










The house part.





































Then I had a look in the woods

















The rest of the photos can be found at
http://s893.photobucket.com/albums/ac133/ajarb/Vimy Ridge Summer 2010/?start=all


----------



## 85 Vintage (Oct 12, 2010)

You've captured the place well 

Did you try the water tower? Some good views from the top. Did you take any pictures of the pillbox in the field next to the farm?


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree...some fab shots there. Love the urinals with plants growing in them. 
Nice, moochable site. Cheers, Ajarb.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 15, 2010)

Very atmospheric pictures.It reminds me of many a childhood wanderings on my bicycle in an around this gorgeously setted place.
Many thanks for the memories.


----------



## ajarb (Oct 15, 2010)

I got as far as the bottom of the water tower but was put off by all the pigeon s*** on the ladder, I have seen photos from the top and I do want to get up there sometime.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 17, 2010)

ajarb said:


> I got as far as the bottom of the water tower but was put off by all the pigeon s*** on the ladder, I have seen photos from the top and I do want to get up there sometime.



They could have been mine and kaputnik's pics from the top, it's a good view all round 

If you go again, take some garden gloves with you, the ladder is pretty sturdy 

If you've got the pm function, drop me a message and can maybe sort out meeting up with me and kaputnik if he fancies it.


----------

